# Visibility



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I do most of my driving on the roads. Out where I live they're all dirt roads and you have very few vehicles pass by. However I want to make sure that we stay visible especially if we happen to be out driving around dusk or so. I'm wondering what would work best for visibility?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a magnetic flashing light stuck on my carriage, a slow moving vehicle emblem, and a "Big Wheel Flag" mounted on the seat, so I ban be seen over the top of a hill. 

I drive 5 miles on a road with a 35 mph speed limit, and 2-3 miles on a road with a 55 mph limit. 

Oh, and a 110 lb Great Pyrenees who wanders s l o w l y in front of cars to slow them down.....I do not take her if I go on the 55 mph road! She is VERY effective!


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

The roads I drive on have speed limits of 35 mph and 45 mph, but there are people who easily go 70 mph. We have a 120 lbs rottweiler that would probably work with slowing down traffic, but she is so out of shape I doubt she would make it out of the driveway :lol:

I was looking through a new website I found and came across some things I was thinking might work. A pair of these on her front legs Safe Riders Gear Reflective Horse Leg Bands
And then they have these noseband attachment. Safe Riders Gear Reflective Horse Nose Band 
Or I also found this chest plate that attaches like a breast collar, but I think I would be able to put it over the breast plate and attach it to the saddle.

Do you think these would work?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

ThunderingHooves said:


> The roads I drive on have speed limits of 35 mph and 45 mph, but there are people who easily go 70 mph. *We have a 120 lbs rottweiler that would probably work with slowing down traffic, but she is so out of shape I doubt she would make it out of the driveway :lol:
> *
> I was looking through a new website I found and came across some things I was thinking might work. A pair of these on her front legs Safe Riders Gear Reflective Horse Leg Bands
> And then they have these noseband attachment. Safe Riders Gear Reflective Horse Nose Band
> ...


Thunderinghooves, I have nothing to share but wanted to thank-you for a good chuckle over the visual of your dear roti! :lol:


----------

